# Pier 1 has some adorable hedgehog kitchen accessories.



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the whole set. 

Spoon rest, salt and pepper shakers, and measuring cups


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There is also a cookie jar, measuring spoons and mugs. I have them all too. :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I only got the measuring spoons, I didn't really need the measuring cups or the spoon rest. The cookie jar is adorable!
They have often had hedgehog ornaments there too.


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

Anthropologie has hedge measuring cups too! I got them about a year ago. They might still have them online...


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

A hedgie mug?! Eee! This coffeeholic needs one!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I have been looking for a hedgie spoon rest forever! My mom laughed at me when I asked for one for Christmas last year! I'm going to have to stop by Pier 1 on Wednesday!!


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

How cute!!! I will be going to pier 1 this weekend!!!


----------

